# Pipe lining, who does it?



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Who on here does lining? 

What system are you using?

Got any pics of your trailer setup?


I'm building a lining trailer over the winter and would like to see other setups, and hear what equipment you are using. 

Generators
Steam units
Lining system type/tank
Air compressors


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Can I build a boiler set up in ur trailer to keep ya and equipment warm and toasty,cozy??


----------

